# Suggestion regarding Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8



## Champ (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Thinking about purchasing Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 as a walkaround lens for events/portraits

Any suggestions/feedback regarding quality would be welcome.

I owe a Nikon D5100


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2012)

Bro the 1st problem is its not wide enough....its 28-75 range seems like a FX range of 18-55 (27-82 )

you will not be able to take good landscapes...and 28mm will be like 42mm on ur DSLR

We mostly recommend Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 Di LD Tamron -17-50mm F/2.8(Model A16)
which is made for APSC sensor like yours D5100....its sharp and fast...and great walk around lens


----------



## Champ (Oct 17, 2012)

Point taken, and Tamron 17-50 is a good general purpose lens,

But for portraits I find 75mm length very limiting,
Generally I use my 50/1.8 for portraits, but with  primes its very difficult to get candid shots,
even to switch from head shot to shoulder length one has to walk 3-4 steps back and most of the time moment is lost.

With my little experience I have realized that focal lengths from 70-120 are good for portraits/family unions etc
That translates to some what 45mm-80mm lens on my crop body

all 24-70 are way beyond budget, will love to buy them but my employers will have to double my salary  

for landscapes I have my kit lens and we gen. dont need shallow depth of field for landscapes anyway

So was thinking about gifting this one to myself this Dussera, 

Your Thoughts...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

1st you will not get nice bokeh like in 50mm 1.8 in any normal zooms other then Nikon 70-200 2.8 ...soo you have to sacrifice on that.
secondly you are absolutely right that full candid and portrait from 50mm is very limiting...but for that y not 17-50 2.8...you already have 18-55 and getting a 28-75 will duplicate the range...and that range will not be much useful anywhere else...sell ur kit lens too

if 45-85mm is ur fav....I wish I could suggest you Sigma 50-150 2.8  ...its just fit in all the things...plzz dont ask me price  let it be secret

whats your exact budget..


----------



## mastervk (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Tamron 17-50 non VC is great lens.I am also planning to buy it.


----------



## Champ (Oct 17, 2012)

Looked at 50-150 too
I am reluctant for 17-50 as I fear only upper focal length of lens say 40+ will be used.
ATM not willing to go above 30-35K


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

okk...I dont see many choice for you....most people with this kind of photography get a 50mm and a 70-200 or a 85mm

here is the photos taken from tamron 28-75Flickr: The Tamron SP AF 28-75mm F/2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical (IF) Macro Group Pool

If u want clean bokeh get 35mm for full body or 85mm for close potraits ....


----------

